# The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2018)

```
We’ve known for a while what is likely coming ahead of CP+ this month, the trade show starts March 1, 2018 in Yokohama, Japan.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS M50

</strong>A mirrorless camera between the EOS M6 and EOS M100. We expect the price of it to be close to the EOS M6.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel T7

</strong>The replacement for the EOS Rebel T6.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel T100

</strong>A new low cost model below the EOS Rebel T7.</p>
<p><strong>Speedlite 470EX AI Auto Bounce

</strong>Judging by the name, this will be a flash with some new technology.</p>
<p><strong>New Lenses

</strong>If new lenses are announced, they’re likely to just be new kit lenses. We haven’t seen any evidence of anything too exciting, but there’s always a chance.</p>
<p>We’re hoping for a surprise coming from Canon for CP+, perhaps a development announcement or something exciting with the EOS M50.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## leokleemann (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*

When in february?


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*

And that's just it? What about the special VIP invitation? A separate event?


----------



## djack41 (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*

Looking for the EF 600 F4 DO.


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



-pekr- said:


> And that's just it? What about the special VIP invitation? A separate event?



+1 What about that special invitation?


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Canon Rumors said:


> We’ve known for a while what is likely coming ahead of CP+ this month, the trade show starts March 1, 2018 in Yokohama, Japan.</p>
> <p><strong>Canon EOS M50
> 
> </strong>A mirrorless camera between teh EOS M6 and EOS M100. We expect the price of it to be close to the EOS M6.</p>
> ...



Wouldn't it make sense to announce the EF-M 50mm equivalent at the same time?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*

The event invite was confirmed to be for the EOS M50.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Canon Rumors said:


> The event invite was confirmed to be for the EOS M50.



Bummer.

- A


----------



## magarity (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*

Speedlite EX470...

I'm at a loss here - The 430-iii has radio... swivel/tilt... just smaller than the 600. What's to add to make a 470? Is there really a need for a size between the 600 and 430? I was hoping the new flash would be 3xx or 2xx size with radio, at least as a slave.


----------



## slclick (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*

Does the M Prime rumor fall outside the February list? As I saw nothing about the invite story changing to the M50 I am now wondering what is really solid on the EF-M lens front.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



slclick said:


> Does the M Prime rumor fall outside the February list? As I saw nothing about the invite story changing to the M50 I am now wondering what is really solid on the EF-M lens front.



Yes, the EF-M prime is scheduled for September ahead of Photokina.


----------



## slclick (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Canon Rumors said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Does the M Prime rumor fall outside the February list? As I saw nothing about the invite story changing to the M50 I am now wondering what is really solid on the EF-M lens front.
> ...



Thanks, got my trade shows confused there.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



ahsanford said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The event invite was confirmed to be for the EOS M50.
> ...



+1


----------



## Rampuri (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



magarity said:


> Speedlite EX470...
> 
> I'm at a loss here - The 430-iii has radio... swivel/tilt... just smaller than the 600. What's to add to make a 470? Is there really a need for a size between the 600 and 430? I was hoping the new flash would be 3xx or 2xx size with radio, at least as a slave.



+1 I was hoping for 270EX III-RT or something like that, since it was supposed to be small and to have some prosumer level features


----------



## Talys (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Rampuri said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > Speedlite EX470...
> ...



There is no RT in the new flash name so we can assume there is no RT in the flash. I'm not exactly sure what other technology they can stuff into a flash, other than to make it smaller. If it used LPE6 Batteries, that would be cool, I guess


----------



## magarity (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

"Speedlite 470EX AI Auto Bounce *UPDATE* Judging by the name, this will be a flash with some new technology"

"AI Bounce" is the bizarrely worded error one gets when the 430-iii's little white bounce card isn't pushed in all the way. As for the "Auto" part, maybe, the flash detects nearby white walls and ceilings and a motor whips it into the optimum bounce position. And some people complain about the mirror movement shaking the camera, hah hah!


----------



## 3dit0r (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

So, essentially we're now hoping for some major news before NAB or Photokina?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

T100? How much lower can you go than the 1x00D series? A $200 DSLR? Except for the Wi-Fi most of the tech in the T6/1300D is almost ten years old. I guess the T7 could inherit features from the T5i/T6i generation (omg, 24MPix sensor, all cross-type AF points!) and the T100 might be an even more stripped-down T6 (bye Wi-Fi? What did the RF certification data say again?)


----------



## BasXcanon (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



Sharlin said:


> T100? How much lower can you go than the 1x00D series? A $200 DSLR? Except for the Wi-Fi most of the tech in the T6/1300D is almost ten years old. I guess the T7 could inherit features from the T5i/T6i generation (omg, 24MPix sensor, all cross-type AF points!) and the T100 might be an even more stripped-down T6 (bye Wi-Fi? What did the RF certification data say again?)



Uhmmmmm..... the rumor of yesterday showed a T6 without Flashbutton on top and no cable release anymore. there is your T100.


----------



## traveller (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

So looks like CP+ is going to be strictly consumer-only... Guess that's the CR3 ratings gone on the gear that makes up most of this forum members' wish lists until the Photokina build-up! 

I'd suspected that this would be the case, as the leaks that lead to CR3 ratings generally start to appear in the few weeks leading up to big announcements and it's been pretty quiet. The only high-end hope left is that we _might_ get the new 70-200 f/2.8L before this summer's FIFA World Cup...


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



BasXcanon said:


> Uhmmmmm..... the rumor of yesterday showed a T6 without Flashbutton on top and no cable release anymore. there is your T100.



Uhm uhm. That's... a fairly big speculative leap. I wouldn't jump to many conclusions based on some images of a prototype body.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Talys said:


> There is no RT in the new flash name so we can assume there is no RT in the flash. I'm not exactly sure what other technology they can stuff into a flash, other than to make it smaller. If it used LPE6 Batteries, that would be cool, I guess



My recommendation is to get the Yongnuo YNE3-RX triggers that are activated through the RT system. They also sell a compatible controller that'll work on all the Yongnuo devices, as well as the Canon RTs. Works great. You stick these on your old flashes, and they become part of your RT system. I use the little shoe triggers on some 270IIs I have for various fill purposes when using my three 600 RTs.


----------



## michi (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



magarity said:


> "Speedlite 470EX AI Auto Bounce *UPDATE* Judging by the name, this will be a flash with some new technology"
> 
> "AI Bounce" is the bizarrely worded error one gets when the 430-iii's little white bounce card isn't pushed in all the way. As for the "Auto" part, maybe, the flash detects nearby white walls and ceilings and a motor whips it into the optimum bounce position. And some people complain about the mirror movement shaking the camera, hah hah!



Or like a dual flash/reflector setup like some Metz flashes have? Wishful thinking, bounce really doesn't imply that. I do love my Metz flash though if I can only take one flash with me.


----------



## littleB (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

The following cameras were recently registered in notifications in Russia (mandatory for any equipment containing cryptography, this mean any model with wi-fi or bluetooth needs to be declared as such).

Mirrorless digital cameras of Canon brand, models: D. Camera Mensa BK MT sample D. Camera Mensa MT WH body sample and spare parts (link https://portal.eaeunion.org/sites/odata/_layouts/15/Portal.EEC.Registry.UI/DisplayForm.aspx?ItemId=51863&ListId=d84d16d7-2cc9-4cff-a13b-530f96889dbc )


Mirrorless digital cameras of Canon brand, models: EOS M50(BK) BODY(E) EOS M50 BODY(E) EOS M50(BK) 1545ISSTM(E) EOS M50 1545ISSTM(E) EOS M50(BK) WZL(E) EOS M50 WZL(E) EOS M50(BK) 1545/22(E) EOS M50 1545/22(E) EOS M50(BK) 18150ISSTM(E) EOS M50 18150ISSTM(E) EOS M50(WH) BODY(E) EOS M50(WH) 1545ISSTM(E) EOS M50(WH) WZL(E) EOS M50(WH) 1545/22(E) EOS M50(WH) 18150ISSTM(E) EC412MT SAMPLE(BKE)

Digital SLR of Canon brand, models: CANON DIGITAL SLR CAMERA EOS 2000D BODY EUR CANON DIGITAL SLR CAMERA EOS 2000D 18-55DCIII EUR CANON DIGITAL SLR CAMERA EOS 2000D 18-55ISII EUR K432 SAMPLE(EUR) 


Digital SLR of Canon brand, models: EOS 4000D BODY EUR, EOS 4000D 18-55ISII EUR, EOS 4000D 18-55DCIII EUR, K422


Digital SLR of Canon brand, models: CANON DIGITAL SLR CAMERA EOS 3000D BODY EUR, CANON DIGITAL SLR CAMERA EOS 3000D 18-55ISII EUR, CANON DIGITAL SLR CAMERA EOS 3000D 18-55DCIII EUR, [lots of M100 variations, skipped] Canon Digital Camera EC398 MT SAMPLE (BKE), Canon Digital Camera EC398 MT SAMPLE (WHE), Canon Digital Camera EC398 MT SAMPLE (GYE), Canon Digital Camera PowerShot G1 X Mark III (E), Canon Digital Camera EC418MT SAMPLE (E)

While we already heard in November about 2000D, 3000D, 4000D, the most obscure and intriguing is this Mensa sample...


----------



## Talys (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



[email protected] said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > There is no RT in the new flash name so we can assume there is no RT in the flash. I'm not exactly sure what other technology they can stuff into a flash, other than to make it smaller. If it used LPE6 Batteries, that would be cool, I guess
> ...



I have a whole bunch of YNE3-RX's. These are wonderful things, that, frankly, Canon should have an equivalent of. However, I don't think I would buy a NEW flash -- especially an expensive Canon one -- that wasn't RT. I mean, why force yourself to use/take an extra piece, especially one that takes batteries, right? 

Of course, who knows, maybe this will be some sleek awesome thing I can't say no to. It's hard to imagine though; usually, I'm using a flash manual, bounced, off camera, and/or with a flashbender. I haven't yet seen a flash technology other than wireless that has made me excited.

A PSA that I discovered by fluke: the latest Yongnuo YNE3-RT's (the controller) has an AF assist illuminator that works with new Canon cameras, like 80D and 6DII. They are indistinguishable from the old ones physically. The old ones won't work even if the firmware is flashed up to 1.24. There is a similar issue in the YN600EX-RT flashes too, but a lot of folks don't know that there is an "updated" controller.


----------



## midluk (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Talys said:


> A PSA that I discovered by fluke: the latest Yongnuo YNE3-RT's (the controller) has an AF assist illuminator that works with new Canon cameras, like 80D and 6DII. They are indistinguishable from the old ones physically. The old ones won't work even if the firmware is flashed up to 1.24. There is a similar issue in the YN600EX-RT flashes too, but a lot of folks don't know that there is an "updated" controller.


For eye safety reasons I wouldn't use the laser based AF assist. But do you know if newer versions of YN-E3-RT also stopped eating batteries while turned off? The unit I have uses up a set of batteries in about 2 weeks even when turned off.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Talys said:


> A PSA that I discovered by fluke: the latest Yongnuo YNE3-RT's (the controller) has an AF assist illuminator that works with new Canon cameras, like 80D and 6DII. They are indistinguishable from the old ones physically. The old ones won't work even if the firmware is flashed up to 1.24. There is a similar issue in the YN600EX-RT flashes too, but a lot of folks don't know that there is an "updated" controller.



And therein lies the issue I have with many third party options, compatibility. To me that is easily worth the money for 1st party options, though if I need AF assist I rarely don't need low levels of on camera fill so would use a 600-EX-RT on camera as controller anyway.


----------



## vangelismm (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



Sharlin said:


> T100? How much lower can you go than the 1x00D series? A $200 DSLR? Except for the Wi-Fi most of the tech in the T6/1300D is almost ten years old. I guess the T7 could inherit features from the T5i/T6i generation (omg, 24MPix sensor, all cross-type AF points!) and the T100 might be an even more stripped-down T6 (bye Wi-Fi? What did the RF certification data say again?)



That was the first thing i thought. But does not make sense build the T7 with the same features of Txi and create a new entry level camera.

Maybe an EOS -m with the body of DSLR? No mirror, no EVF, no OVF.


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



vangelismm said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > T100? How much lower can you go than the 1x00D series? A $200 DSLR? Except for the Wi-Fi most of the tech in the T6/1300D is almost ten years old. I guess the T7 could inherit features from the T5i/T6i generation (omg, 24MPix sensor, all cross-type AF points!) and the T100 might be an even more stripped-down T6 (bye Wi-Fi? What did the RF certification data say again?)
> ...



We need a weather resistant EOS-M, even if APS-C.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



transpo1 said:


> We need a weather resistant EOS-M, even if APS-C.



Well, it's a pretty small camera.


----------



## Talys (Feb 3, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

Possible AI auto-bounce...

Flash has "ceiling mode" -- point the flash at the ceiling, flash automatically determines range to celing, then, assuming it's a white ceiling, combines with angle, rotation, ETTL to calculate required adjusted power level and camera exposure settings.


----------



## swblackwood (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

I thought there was to be a couple Powershots for CP+/
The T100 doesn't seem to make sense at. So now we'll have how many levels of APS-c DSLRs? 200d, T100, T7, T7i/77d, 80d. The mind, it reels.


----------



## vangelismm (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



Talys said:


> Possible AI auto-bounce...
> 
> Flash has "ceiling mode" -- point the flash at the ceiling, flash automatically determines range to celing, then, assuming it's a white ceiling, combines with angle, rotation, ETTL to calculate required adjusted power level and camera exposure settings.



It bounces well without all this.


----------



## Refurb7 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



midluk said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > A PSA that I discovered by fluke: the latest Yongnuo YNE3-RT's (the controller) has an AF assist illuminator that works with new Canon cameras, like 80D and 6DII. They are indistinguishable from the old ones physically. The old ones won't work even if the firmware is flashed up to 1.24. There is a similar issue in the YN600EX-RT flashes too, but a lot of folks don't know that there is an "updated" controller.
> ...



Laser?! Are you sure it's laser? And there's a safety issue? I thought it was just a red beam of near infra-red light. The AF assist light is a huge benefit on flashes. Seems like a real safety issue would come with a big warning, or be banned.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Refurb7 said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



You mean you haven't heard about the huge class action suit against all flash manufacturers, laser pointer makers, burglar alarm companies, elevator companies, surveying companies, garage door opener companies, concert stage lighting companies, those people on PBS that make 3D graphic reproductions of old buildings, etc???


----------



## Talys (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



vangelismm said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Possible AI auto-bounce...
> ...



Of course it does. But then you need to do hard things like go, oh, this bounce might be -1 stop, and adjust your exposure settings accordingly. ETTL for teh win!

Personally, I'm not sure I've used ETTL since the first time I tried it out, and wondered, "why would I ever want to use that?" I'm with you: it's sounds kind of gimmicky, but I'll reserve judgement til it drops. I guess it's fine in the next 600 series flash as long as it doesn't cost anything extra and I can ignore it or shut it off


----------



## Talys (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



brad-man said:


> Refurb7 said:
> 
> 
> > midluk said:
> ...



Huh? I'm pretty sure that the AF assist illuminator in every flash I've ever owned is just a white light firing through a red cover, not a laser of any sort. I've had the red flash covers pop off after I dropped the flash, though the last time that happened was many moons ago ;D

I assure you most burglar alarm motion detectors do NOT employ lasers. They use infrared light, which is totally different; and I don't know how a motion detector could cause eye damage, ever. Only in the movies do you have visible grids of lasers to prevent super-spies from getting to their prize 8). Garage door openers... Those are all radio frequency. The detector for whether the door is closed or not is definitely not a laser (you don't have to aim it very carefully, and you can't see a dot if you put your hand in between the two); and besides, it's half an inch from the ground. You can use it from inside your pocket, right? And er... please enlighten me... elevators... lasers? ???


----------



## brad-man (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Talys said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Refurb7 said:
> ...



My bad. It was a sarcastic response to a silly premise. Most ot those lights are low powered LEDs that are harmless.


----------



## Talys (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



brad-man said:


> My bad. It was a sarcastic response to a silly premise. Most ot those lights are low powered LEDs that are harmless.



Aha! LOL. Sorry, man, I was too slow on the uptake 8)


----------



## Tyroop (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



> Canon EOS M50 A mirrorless camera between teh EOS M6 and EOS M100. We expect the price of it to be close to the EOS M6.


If it's positioned below the M6 but the price is close to the M6, what's the point?


----------



## midluk (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: The List of Gear to be Announced in February*



Refurb7 said:


> Laser?! Are you sure it's laser? And there's a safety issue? I thought it was just a red beam of near infra-red light. The AF assist light is a huge benefit on flashes. Seems like a real safety issue would come with a big warning, or be banned.


I am not speaking about flashes (or what ever came up later to ridicule me), but specifically about the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT flash trigger unit. I also have not yet seen any laser based AF assist lamp on a flash (although my experience there is limited to Canon brand).

All the LED based AF assist lamps on the Canon flashes produce some broad soft pattern. The red plastic in front of the lamp seems to have multiple angled surfaces to produce the pattern through refraction. The whole system is relatively huge.

The AF assist on the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT produces some very tiny bright dots with the typical laser speckle pattern. I can't imagine to produce this without collimated coherent laser light. And compared to the Canon flashes, the AF assist system on the YN-E3-RT is just one very tiny flat light source (very likely a laser diode with some micro structured filter) with a flat red cover.

Likely the laser power is low enough to not cause eye damage, but I would not want to risk it. To be honest, I wouldn't trust any Chinese manufacturer selling products under its own brand to comply with any regulations.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



neuroanatomist said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > We need a weather resistant EOS-M, even if APS-C.
> ...



While the camera will survive you get a unique "bad weather look" photographing through some not really optically perfect material. And I think these bags do not come in multi coated versions!


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



Talys said:


> Possible AI auto-bounce...
> 
> Flash has "ceiling mode" -- point the flash at the ceiling, flash automatically determines range to celing, then, assuming it's a white ceiling, combines with angle, rotation, ETTL to calculate required adjusted power level and camera exposure settings.



That's how ETTL works already, it doesn't need a 'ceiling mode' because it measures reflected light from the scene and subject.

You should try ETTL with bounce, it is very cool.


----------



## midluk (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



privatebydesign said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Possible AI auto-bounce...
> ...


Afaik ETTL-II in all modern cameras takes into account the focus distance setting of the lens for direct flash and not just uses the measurement of reflected light. But I doubt that any improvement related to that would be called "AI auto-bounce", it would be more likely called ETTL-III.

For me this sounds more like a motorized bounce card.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



midluk said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



The focus distance is another metric the system can use, after testing it seems the most important use for it is when the background is very reflective, this is easily tested by putting the lens in Manual focus. Don't forget it is using the zones to try to establish where the subject is within the frame and ETTL II is designed to prioritize the 'subject' exposure, the ambient exposure is trying to expose the 'background' correctly.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

My 2ct about AI Auto Bounce:

What about a flash which is able to split the light between direct light and light to bounce? Maybe with a mirror which adjusts the light between two diffusor screens on the flash front and the top of the flash - or alternatively two light sources which can be mixed according to the situation. A reflectance sensor on the top of the flash measures if there is something close and "white" enough to support bouncing. The sensor would cost 5 $/EUR and a movable mirror might cost 10$/EUR for the hardware.

AI is the "decision making mechanism" inside the flash. If there is no chance to bounce the flash is used as a direct flash, if there is enough bouncing area of good quality the flash operates in bounce mode. I see a lot of situations where this might be helpful - not only for parties but also for reportage.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



transpo1 said:


> vangelismm said:
> 
> 
> > Sharlin said:
> ...



who's this "we"? I certainly don't need it.


----------



## Rampuri (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



mb66energy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



No problem, if you want a multi coated version, just put some more bags on . Bonus - it will have a higher level of weather resistance.


----------



## slclick (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

Oh is this going to spiral into one of those 'Put 1D features on an entry level body' thread? Fun!


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



mb66energy said:


> My 2ct about AI Auto Bounce:
> 
> What about a flash which is able to split the light between direct light and light to bounce? Maybe with a mirror which adjusts the light between two diffusor screens on the flash front and the top of the flash - or alternatively two light sources which can be mixed according to the situation. A reflectance sensor on the top of the flash measures if there is something close and "white" enough to support bouncing. The sensor would cost 5 $/EUR and a movable mirror might cost 10$/EUR for the hardware.
> 
> AI is the "decision making mechanism" inside the flash. If there is no chance to bounce the flash is used as a direct flash, if there is enough bouncing area of good quality the flash operates in bounce mode. I see a lot of situations where this might be helpful - not only for parties but also for reportage.





michi said:


> magarity said:
> 
> 
> > "Speedlite 470EX AI Auto Bounce *UPDATE* Judging by the name, this will be a flash with some new technology"
> ...



mb66energy, your thoughts / 2 cents about having 2 light sources (one bounce, one direct) were somewhat answered and discussed earlier in this thread - see the quote I copied from michi. There are some flashes that, as a single unit, can emit light in 2 directions. That is, the flash employs both a 'forward / direct flash' possibility while the main flash is directed up (or at an angle, for 'bounce' flash.

For about a decade, I have owned the Nissin 866mkII Pro flash. This has this possibility (like some Metz flashes can do) of flashing light in 2 directions. While my Nissin currently can only operate both flashes in manual mode, having an advanced algorithm to operate both forward and bounce as E-TTL could be an advantage in certain scenarios (e.g. rapidly changing light / changing conditions). However I prefer manual control for the vast majority of my flash photography.

I own several Canon flashes (including the top of the line model: 600EX-RT and a number of 430EX III-RT (great little flash too!) However there are times that I choose the Nissin 86mmkII for a certain application - because it can submit a forward / direct flash and the bounce flash in one, which can be very handy (e.g. when having limited space / time - such as when travelling - but still allow very creative lighting options).

Looking forward to future advances in the areas of advanced flash photography... by more brands - including OEM such as Canon and 3rd party brand also. Radio Transmission (RT) has certainly become a great feature in recent years. 

Regards

Paul


----------



## Talys (Feb 5, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*

The cheap way of flashing a light in up and forward costs about 1 cent... you just need a rubber band and index card


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > vangelismm said:
> ...



"We" meaning all the smart people who don't want to shoot through a plastic ziplock bag


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



Rampuri said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I do have to admit that the plastic bag method of weather resistance does have some interesting creative possibilities.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



transpo1 said:


> "We" meaning all the smart people who don't want to shoot through a plastic ziplock bag



Then "we" will also need a full line of weather-sealed EF-M lenses.

I'll admit to being part of the 'we' here, I was actually tempted by the Nikon 1 AW system, but put off by the small sensor size (particularly for underwater use, where light is at a premium and the bigger the sensor, the better).


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



neuroanatomist said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > "We" meaning all the smart people who don't want to shoot through a plastic ziplock bag
> ...



Rented the AW1 and their sealed 10mm f/2.8 (27mm FF equiv I think) and took it snorkeling in Hawaii a few years back. Not good at all. It felt like halfway from a cell phone to a Rebel, and the snorkeling shots (in some challenging light, of course) were pretty dreadful.

But it was indeed a well sealed camera and the AF was snappy.

- A


----------



## Talys (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



privatebydesign said:


> midluk said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Wait wait wait.

ETTL II measures reflected flash using data from the image through the lens. As Canon says, it "brought two major changes – the way that EOS cameras meter reflected flash and the method they use to determine the level of the output required."

ETTL II does NOT know whether you have a 9 ft ceiling, 12 ft ceiling, or a 20 ft ceiling, or if you're in a gymnasium. 

If you use an 85mm lens in a room to shoot a couple, and your lens doesn't see a ceiling, ETTL II won't know anything about a ceiling 15 ft up, the assistant off the edge holding a 6 ft reflector your bouncing off of, or anything else. 

What I'm saying is that the flash head -- the actual unit that you rotate to bounce -- gets a sensor, right on it. The sensor tilts and swivels with the light source. It determines distance to surface you're bouncing off of, rather than the surface the lens sees.

If, at 45 degrees, it senses a ceiling at a total distance of 1.8 meters, and your subject is standing 8 meters away, an auto bounce could then, for instance, triangulate that the lighting would not hit your subject at all, and warn you. If you moved closer to your subject or reduced the angle of the bounce flash, auto bounce could then correctly (sort of?) meter that. But it would be impossible without a sensor pointed in the direction of the illumination beam.

What I was saying earlier was that should this be the case with auto bounce, it would only really work if you floor and ceiling were parallel and the camera was perpendicular to this plane. For example, a sloped white ceiling would be very hard for a flash to evaluate, without an array of sensors, because the flash cannot evaluate whether the ceiling is flat or sloped at 45 degrees. And, the camera can't know if you're standing perpendicular to the subject, or you're angled down or up, unless it has a gyroscope.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



pj1974 said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > My 2ct about AI Auto Bounce:
> ...



Hi Paul - I remember these flashes which had a movable main flash and a fixed fill in flash with (very) low power. I have forgotten to clarify that I meant two full flashes (or LED flash arrays) which could be mixed without further action of the user. I think this is the AI part in the name of the device.

These older (or still available) flashes were - as far as I know - not able to decide if there was a well suited area for bouncing so it was always some trial and error ... or if you had stable conditions e.g. a white ceiling, a matter of experience to get good (= natural looking) flash photos.
If I were developer for flash units I would add a sensor package which uses a reflectance sensor for possible bouncing surfaces and derive the chance to use bouncing - if not, leave it at direct flash use.

Best - Michael


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



Talys said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > midluk said:
> ...



Yes but my point, and Canon's, is you don't need to measure the distance to the surface or it's angle you are bouncing off, or its reflectivity, because those metrics only add up to how much light reaches the subject, which ETTL already measures.

Think about an incidence meter, it doesn't care how big or close or what angle the light is reaching it, it just measures the power of that light, which is all you need to know to get an accurate exposure. Same with a reflectance meter in camera with the normal reflectance meter/subject reflectivity caveat that kind of reading will always give you, that's why we have FEC and EC. FEC to adjust subject exposure, EC to adjust background exposure all within the same overall exposure.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



transpo1 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



I'd question the intelligence of these supposed smart people who would want a weathersealed camera with no weathersealed lenses or even a weathersealed EF to EF-M adapter.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



transpo1 said:


> Rampuri said:
> 
> 
> > mb66energy said:
> ...



@Rampori Your understanding of multicoated made me laugh
@transpo1 I have been creative with these bags ~ 3 years ago - the product (only rain protection, no deep sea diving) can be seen below: EOS M with adapted EF 2.0 100. The "port" is made of some 82mm UV filter, a sheet of lucite (plexiglas TM or PMMA for chemists) to hold the UV filter, a rubber ring and the plastic bag together. The base is a wooden sheet with different holes for different lenses.
Operating the camera via touch screen is easy through the plastic bag which doesn't irritate the capacitive display - rain would irritate it. but it can easily be removed. With 8 liter bags it would be easy to adapt a 70-200 4.0 IS USM which would be a good idea: IS helps definitely.
I am planning a 3D printed "protecting bag" version but that needs some time in one piece. Not for the printing but for the construction! But it will do only the port because - as written above - modern cameras can be easily used via the touch screen. And I plan to be free to use the 200D too.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Feb 6, 2018)

I'd actually wondered a while back (and now renewed) why there aren't more flashes with a "pilot" light. 


Macro flashes have them - just for usability - to give you an always-on or at least longer-duration focusing and targeting light for your subject. 


Could AI bounce be something like an upward-firing LED/array on the top of the head or even a second flash thus eliminating or reducing the need for a pivoting head (less breakable stuff, and probably less bulk - you could pack a small "g-series" popup into the top of a head pretty easily), that is set through "AI options" based on metering the scene? 


Could it be a "pilot" light of sorts giving another option for ambient/soft/bounced light and if always-on, give you a chance at composition in a dark-ish space? That might fit the "pro-sumer" mantra a bit. A wedding pro etc wouldn't want the light always on, but the ability to have it fire to add some "bounced fill" might be nice in some spaces.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 6, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



mb66energy said:


> I am planning a 3D printed "protecting bag" version but that needs some time in one piece. Not for the printing but for the construction! But it will do only the port because - as written above - modern cameras can be easily used via the touch screen. And I plan to be free to use the 200D too.



Some folks have already innovated here, but the devil's in the details -- I'm not sure if this has what you need.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/outex/clear-outex-housing-waterproof-covers-for-cameras

- A


----------



## Deleted member 380306 (Feb 8, 2018)

Frustrating little news of a FF Mirrorless, however I did read on another forum that if they do bring something out it maybe aimed @pros with a high price tag, I'd be happy if it cut mustard and you know it could sell loads killing off a of the Sony market...


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



ahsanford said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > I am planning a 3D printed "protecting bag" version but that needs some time in one piece. Not for the printing but for the construction! But it will do only the port because - as written above - modern cameras can be easily used via the touch screen. And I plan to be free to use the 200D too.
> ...



Thanks for the link!

The problem with these solutions is that there is always some limitation e.g. using the 5.6 400 or the some macro lens with additional light. My experiences using 3D printing are getting more flexibility to create (for me) really useful products.

And there is another reason: Constructing solutions and see them in work is so satisfying ...


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 8, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



mb66energy said:


> And there is another reason: Constructing solutions and see them in work is so satisfying ...



That's why I design things for a living. It makes me happy.

- A


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



ahsanford said:


> mb66energy said:
> 
> 
> > And there is another reason: Constructing solutions and see them in work is so satisfying ...
> ...



Great to hear about your profession - was always a dream of mine: Photographer or designer - after studying physics to find a way to cancel gravity, but theoretical physics isn't my way and/or gravity is stronger than me.

Now I am a teacher (10...19years old students) and design educational systems combining Arduino + sensor electronics / 3D printing / programming for my use during lessons: If I have some attractive tool in the classroom the noise goes down 10...20dB without any action and it is much easier to explain / visualize physics and mathematics.

The next project is a macro light - if ready and successful I will share information about it! - Michael


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: UPDATED: The List of Gear to be Announced in February, Including More Speedlite Information [CR3*



mb66energy said:


> Great to hear about your profession - was always a dream of mine: Photographer or designer - after studying physics to find a way to cancel gravity, but theoretical physics isn't my way and/or gravity is stronger than me.
> 
> Now I am a teacher (10...19years old students) and design educational systems combining Arduino + sensor electronics / 3D printing / programming for my use during lessons: If I have some attractive tool in the classroom the noise goes down 10...20dB without any action and it is much easier to explain / visualize physics and mathematics.
> 
> The next project is a macro light - if ready and successful I will share information about it! - Michael



Very cool. For me, photography is about _stepping away_ from solution-building, etc. -- fresh air for the mind and all that. So I have to actively resist playing around in CAD, rapid prototyping, etc. to tweak my gear. I'll let the world solve those problems and I'll just buy their stuff on Kickstarter. 

- A


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Feb 19, 2018)

Something is up, the deal prices on the 5dSr are pretty low. Typically a sign of a change in the wind, sort of like my knees.


----------

